# New Craft Brewery In Newtown, Nsw



## Swinging Beef (14/10/11)

Have I missed a thread about this?


----------



## .DJ. (14/10/11)

if you have, so have i!!!


----------



## Swinging Beef (14/10/11)

Oh.
Ok
It goes into construction phase in one month.
It will be near the enmore theatre
It eventually will have 'cellar' door sales
I'm excited.


----------



## Silo Ted (14/10/11)

Gerard Meares, maybe. Where is his new brewery "Pinchgut" ? 

Or maybe James Squire have rebranded their premises :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (14/10/11)

Wow, almost CBD territory - I shudder to think how much rent they are paying on the premises - but then you have to be where the punters are congregating I suppose.


----------



## Silo Ted (14/10/11)

Bribie, Newtown is going off, with new trendy bars popping up since they eased the archaic licencing laws in NSW recently. I think a brewpub would be a perfect fit for the area.


----------



## Bribie G (14/10/11)

Last time I was in Newtown was about 2 years ago and the only decent drinking establishment on King Street was the Townie  - at least they had St Peters Blonde on tap and I won $35 on the Queen of the Nile. Sounds like the clientelle of the area is going upmarket, although I'll miss the beggars and all those people in St Vinnes Cast offs shuffling up and down the street with their eyes peeled for dropped coins and going "bastard bastard bastard bastard" in scary voices. :icon_cheers: 

ps. My sister in Law (Sydney) always gives the beggars in Fortitude Valley a small denomination note when she is up here waiting for me to pick her up from the Station, they seem to home in on her, so I reciprocate when I'm in Newtown :lol:


----------



## Jez (14/10/11)

Can someone post a link to their website please?


----------



## Silo Ted (14/10/11)

IMO opinion its been upmarket for 15 years. Not like the good old days when it was ruled by hippy stoner folks & colourful sexy pixie girls roaming the streets looking for the next acid-rock bank venue. 

I was there last weekend, and the Court House had a Galaxy Ale on tap. 

But a craft beer venue.... it will rake the money in. I for one would be a regular. 

Does anyone know what happened to tht proposed brew venue in Surry Hills that the neighbourhood yuppies were heavily (and underhandedly) trying to block ? Young Henry's or something like that ?


----------



## Vitalstatistix (14/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> IMO opinion its been upmarket for 15 years. Not like the good old days when it was ruled by hippy stoner folks & colourful sexy pixie girls roaming the streets looking for the next acid-rock bank venue.


 I agree.

Man this place is across the road from where I used to live. On the other hand I now live in Melbourne which IMHO (flame suit on) is leaps and bounds ahead of Sydney's beer scene. Hope this is the start of many more good beer places opening up.


----------



## mckenry (14/10/11)

Great!
Cant wait.


----------



## Silo Ted (14/10/11)

Did you live above Gallery Serpentine? :icon_drool2: 

Do you remember the venue "Feedback" Damn I loved that shitty little place.

And dont think we're too bad off. Sydney has its fair share of excellent drinking venues. Over 10 beer bars in the CBD, or walking distance, isnt so shabby. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wimmig (14/10/11)

As someone who lives in Newtown and works locally in the liquor industry it will do very well. Enmore rd is not as good as king st but good none the less. The rent would be high no doubt. Though honestly why venues in Newtown don't just buy one of the 200l systems and do on site micro beer taps I don't know. I guess they just lack the capability... They certainly have the space.


----------



## Swinging Beef (14/10/11)

Feedback! I used to work there.
The new brewery is going to be very close to Serpentine


----------



## Robbo2234 (14/10/11)

any link or even the name of the place?


----------



## Swinging Beef (14/10/11)

Nope, thats why Im wondering if anyone else had any news they wanted to share.


----------



## Silo Ted (14/10/11)

Swinging Beef said:


> Feedback! I used to work there.
> The new brewery is going to be very close to Serpentine



You werent that creepy security guy in the dentists shirt ? We used to refer to him as the Barber of Saville. 

I saw Powderfinger there when they were still n unknown (and waaay more hard rock) band.

So this new joint, its not on the premises of The Duke is it ?


----------



## Swinging Beef (14/10/11)

No.. i used to work on stage, there.

New joint is off the main street.. near the ex-silo's, er, Silo Ted


----------



## Phoney (14/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Last time I was in Newtown was about 2 years ago and the only decent drinking establishment on King Street was the Townie



Even 2 years there were far better options than the Townie J Sandringham hotel have had Whale ale & CDA on tap for years now, and Courthouse have had a fair selection for a while now too.



Just my luck though, 3 months after I move out of the hood after a decade, a good beer bar comes along. Oh well its still a 10 min bus ride away.



I wouldnt imagine rent would be that high on enmore road either, further up the end there are empty shops, second hand whitegoods stores, variety stores etc


----------



## Silo Ted (14/10/11)

The Marley has Squire porter on tap. Is great to be able to get a draught porter in Newtown.


----------



## Josh (14/10/11)

That would explain the hydrometer imported to a hotel in Enmore last week. I should have written the name down when I saw it. Was a 3 word name. X X Hotel.


----------



## Bizier (14/10/11)

It is good to see syd picking up so much.

Josh, you are a regular Sherlock Holms.


----------



## Wimmig (14/10/11)

The rent would be at least 3k - 5k a week. The old fish cafe went for 1500 a week. It's tiny. 15m2 tiny. 

Marly is a tooheys craft venue... Doesn't surprise me they have such things on tap when the mad brewers kegs from down the road are dry.


----------



## Silo Ted (14/10/11)

The Marley is such a ******* scum magnet dive of a joint. 

I think its fair to say that a brewpub in the Newtown precinct would be well received by all, and the rent would be made several times over in any given week. 

Unless its an Aussie Cool Lager theyre brewing. :icon_vomit:


----------



## beers (15/10/11)

Josh said:


> Was a 3 word name. X X Hotel.



Queen Victoria Hotel?


----------



## Pollux (15/10/11)

I'm looking forward to this........Easily within stumbling distance for me and will make a change from ending up at the Sando everytime I go out in Newtown.......


----------



## goomboogo (15/10/11)

Josh said:


> That would explain the hydrometer imported to a hotel in Enmore last week. I should have written the name down when I saw it. Was a 3 word name. X X Hotel.



Aren't there any homebrew shops in Sydney?


----------



## Josh (15/10/11)

Whoops, I meant to say refractometer.

Could have been Queen Victoria Hotel.


----------



## pete porter (27/10/11)

Young Henry's Brewing Company?

http://www.olgr.nsw.gov.au/liquor_applicat...9321-Notice.pdf


----------



## Silo Ted (27/10/11)

pete porter said:


> Young Henry's Brewing Company?
> 
> http://www.olgr.nsw.gov.au/liquor_applicat...9321-Notice.pdf



a ha ! He's the guy that wanted to open a brewpub in Surry Hills last year and was met with considerable resistance. 

http://sydney-central.whereilive.com.au/ne...gainst-brewery/

Nice to see he hasnt thrown in the towel, just relocated.


----------



## Mikedub (27/10/11)

Looks like he knows his stuff 
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/richard-adamson/a/549/73b 

err, Swinging Beef, your name's not Richard is it?


----------



## mikk (27/10/11)

Sh#t, i've been wanting a 'beer' venue in the Enmore area for ages- maybe someone's beaten me to it. Nevertheless, i hope it goes smoothly- if it's done well i'm sure i'll spend some dollars there...


----------



## Tim (27/10/11)

He was one of the owners of Baron's Brewing Co. before they went under.


----------



## Baron Richard (29/10/11)

Hi All,

Nothing gets past this group.

It is indeed my brewery. I suppose I better change my username. It's a shame Swinging Beef is taken! 

Licence Application is in, brewery is almost finished ready for shipping (10bbl DME) and we start work onsite next month.

We have only applied for the hours from the existing consent conditions at the site (probably the last light industrial zoned area in the inner west) so no late night trade. We are looking at options for retail at other sites. I'll keep you posted.

We will be able to do cellar door sales and have a small 4 head, pre-evac filler for long necks and growlers.

Website is in the works. We'll be blogging about the build so when it is up I'll let you all know.

As a side note, AFAIK Barons is still running. I'm not involved day to day but did a pilot brew of Barons Redhead Lager (Vienna style, lots of Vienna malt, Cara-Red and Pacifica hops) a few months ago that was on tap at Harts.

So are you brewers up for a little competition? Winner gets a specialty release guest brew? I judged the Schwarz comp a few years ago and the quality was excellent. Your chances of winning have gone up considerably as Doc is disqualified on account of being quasi-pro.  

Cheers,
Richard.


----------



## vykuza (29/10/11)

Hi Richard,

Glad to see brewing isn't out of the picture in the inner west! I'll definitely be down there for a snifter and a snoop around when you're up and running. Your best bet for a comp would be to contact the various brew clubs directly, or just run it yourself!

Got any brewing jobs going? I'm looking for a change in career 

Have you sorted out your house beers yet? What can we expect in the lineup? Last but not least, the Zythos Project bunch just announced their awesome looking stainless growlers, the "Brauler" is starting to ship. Check it out for an option! http://thezythosproject.tumblr.com/

Most of all, good luck!


----------



## Swinging Beef (1/11/11)

Mikedub said:


> err, Swinging Beef, your name's not Richard is it?


I think this question has been answered for me.


----------



## winkle (1/11/11)

Baron Richard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nothing gets past this group.
> 
> ...



Good luck with it Richard, I be sure to drop in next time I'm down that way. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mikk (1/11/11)

Baron Richard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So are you brewers up for a little competition? Winner gets a specialty release guest brew?



YES! Do it...


----------



## .DJ. (1/11/11)

+1 on the comp


----------



## Wimmig (29/12/11)

I'm in Newtown. Looking to move to a more production orientated venue. Will shovel grain / available full time. It's only a quick walk from me.


----------



## /// (29/12/11)

Wimmig said:


> I'm in Newtown. Looking to move to a more production orientated venue. Will shovel grain / available full time. It's only a quick walk from me.



They forgot to mention the yoga place across the driveway where these crazy lady folk bend in all sorts of funny ways ... And serve vego food ...


----------



## Bizier (30/12/11)

Hey Richard, I guarantee I will be stopping through on any trips I make through Syd. I am unashamedly worming my way into the industry now, like the burrowing insect I am, and would love a yarn. I still take it as Refused for Dirty Projectors being an uneven swap 

A huge congratulations on getting all this through, and may your DME gear bring you and any minions years of joy.


----------



## XavierZ (30/12/11)

Baron Richard said:


> As a side note, AFAIK Barons is still running. I'm not involved day to day but


.. it still means there's a chance to get sticky, malt covered hands on a decent Lemon Myrtle Witbier recipe... h34r:


----------



## Baron Richard (16/2/12)

Hey guys,

The brewery build is coming on. We should be making beer next month. You can keep up to date with what's happening here - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Young-Henrys...2721160?sk=wall

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## Wimmig (16/2/12)

Please have good food, and don't shy away from MEAT offerings. Like a beast Friday. Every Friday, a whole animal for all to see.

The area is ripe for this, and there is no doubt you have 100% of the local market when the door opens....please keep it that way 

And like a dead horse....

I'd be thrilled to help out in anyway i possibly can. Odds, ends, grain, help, drinking beers, whatever, i'm free labour. It's great to see as an addition to the local area. Also, i think i met your mate in my shop the other day, he was heading up saying some of the equipment just got delivered / place was getting put together.


----------



## Baron Richard (6/3/12)

Hey guys. I've posted the details of the Home Brew Comp I've been promising here in (hopefully) the right sub forum

Details also here - http://www.fileden.com/files/2012/3/6/3274..._Comp_Flyer.pdf


----------

